# Chokoloskee Island.



## yearcher (May 22, 2010)

Headed down Monday for a month. Will fish n end of 10,000 islands between Chokoloskee I. and Everglades city. Our 10th year. Will haul 14’ Jon boat. Catch mostly trout, ladyfish, catfish and shark (what a rush). Occasional redfish, snook and tarpon but don’t fish for these much. Stay at Chokoloskee island park. Great place if you like to fish. Fish the tamiami trail canal for oscars and cichlids when too windy to go out in the boat. Lots of gators (another bit of a rush), cars zooming by 60 mph only feet away, snakes, ants and hundreds of birds of all kinds. Nervous about COVID but will just try to stay antisocial much as we can.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip, good luck and post some pictures!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

yearcher said:


> Headed down Monday for a month. Will fish n end of 10,000 islands between Chokoloskee I. and Everglades city. Our 10th year. Will haul 14’ Jon boat. Catch mostly trout, ladyfish, catfish and shark (what a rush). Occasional redfish, snook and tarpon but don’t fish for these much. Stay at Chokoloskee island park. Great place if you like to fish. Fish the tamiami trail canal for oscars and cichlids when too windy to go out in the boat. Lots of gators (another bit of a rush), cars zooming by 60 mph only feet away, snakes, ants and hundreds of birds of all kinds. Nervous about COVID but will just try to stay antisocial much as we can.


Those canal fish are amazing on a light fly rod. Caught dozens of species that I’d only seen before in an aquarium


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

yearcher said:


> Headed down Monday for a month. Will fish n end of 10,000 islands between Chokoloskee I. and Everglades city. Our 10th year. Will haul 14’ Jon boat. Catch mostly trout, ladyfish, catfish and shark (what a rush). Occasional redfish, snook and tarpon but don’t fish for these much. Stay at Chokoloskee island park. Great place if you like to fish. Fish the tamiami trail canal for oscars and cichlids when too windy to go out in the boat. Lots of gators (another bit of a rush), cars zooming by 60 mph only feet away, snakes, ants and hundreds of birds of all kinds. Nervous about COVID but will just try to stay antisocial much as we can.



Make sure you have an Everglades Boating Permit! It's something that started back in 19.











https://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/boater-education-program.htm

I was informed by the Park's finest that one can take the test, or buy your way in by purchasing a Park pass either by the day, week or annual at the Park Entrance. (that may have changed) The test and certificate are free of charge. Mostly common sense questions, but some pertain to Park rules. It takes 80% to pass.

We had 2 boats in there and got a warning, but were informed you only get one and our names were in the system. They rifled through the entire boat including my wife's purse....LOL



















Lucky bastard!


----------



## yearcher (May 22, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. Did go online last year and took the test to get the certificate. Appreciate your advice. Fishing regulations in the park are a bit different than in the state guidelines. I’d recommend going into park headquarters and get their fishing regulations. If you are motorized, even a canoe or kayak, you need also fire extinguisher, flares, and whistle or signal devise in addition to life jackets. We have been stopped a few times over the years by both park rangers and conservation officers. Everybody pretty good to deal with...so far.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fished the ditches last year. Was fun but water level was low and the guys I went with said they did better when the water levels were higher. Been very dry here this winter. Pray for some rain. Good luck. Post them when you get them.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Some great fishing to be had down there, never know what you'll catch. What is it with these park rangers anymore? They are getting way out of hand, when my wife worked at TSA it was basically a no no to go through one's purse. They could look, but couldn't rummage through it like that.


----------



## Beachcamper (Aug 25, 2018)

You will also need a national park pass along with boaters permit. Fishing has been good between fronts, I usually fish out of my kayak or canoe. Have fun!


----------

